# Mk2 Air Vent Sat Nav/Mobile Phone Mount -Flat mounts avalble



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning guys,
*
*** Update - Price £16 - I also have some flat with no bend mounts available as requested by some - see page 13****

As some of you may know, I have had an air vent bracket made that allows you to mount your sat nav/mobile phone on the dash. Pic below....



















I have only ever made these for the mk1, however have had a number of PMs about a version for the mk2. So I've purchased a mk2 vent and am awaiting delivery so I can get the bracket drawn up and manufactured.

So I have 2 questions really... Is this something that is of interest to a number of people? Assuming costs of manufacturing don't change, price will be around £17 delivered.

Secondly, is there anyone around the Aylesbury area with a mk2 that could act as a test subject? I need to check the angle/dimensions required to have the vent resting nicely on the dash. Anyone who can help will receive a free mount for their efforts 

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Im interested in buying one for my TT, let me know when youve got them ready for sale


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

+1 interested!

From memory the angle is definitely different.
I think the MK1 was almost at right angle whereas the MK2 is more angled out at the bottom


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

+1,

a mark 2 exactly as per the photo folded back towards the windscreen

regards,

Andrew


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

+1 I'm interested
thanks for doing this.


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 possible interested for an iPhone 6 mount on mk2 depending on exact style/cost


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

+1 interested in vent mount for MK2.


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Another mk2 driver here that's interested


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

Ant another


----------



## FunkyMunky (Jul 6, 2011)

Brendan - I am in a village that's about 10 mins from Aylesbury with a MK2 that you're more than welcome to use as your test bed if you still need one - perhaps drop me a PM if needed and I'll give you some details of where I am etc too.

P.S. Also interested in one should you have already got a template vehicle sorted


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. FunkyMunky (great name!), I'll drop you a PM tomorrow once I'm on a computer but yes, that would be great. Maybe arrange an evening next week once I've received the vent I've ordered and had a chance to play around with it


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm certainly interested in one of these.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Depending on how easy it is to pull out the vent is be interested too


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Onedesi said:


> Depending on how easy it is to pull out the vent is be interested too


They are a bit tough but respond well to fondling with a thin soft spatula.... once the gap starts to open, u can get your finger tips inside... ooh errrr misses

I will take 2 for £30... as it will also fit my A3


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Samoa said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on how easy it is to pull out the vent is be interested too
> ...


As you say, piece of cake. A blunt knife, wallpaper scraper, anything flat will pull it out, then once you have a grip on it, you can pull it out


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Does the vent pipe come out with the vent or does it stay in situ somehow ?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Templar said:


> Does the vent pipe come out with the vent or does it stay in situ somehow ?


Mine stayed in situ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Samoa said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Does the vent pipe come out with the vent or does it stay in situ somehow ?
> ...


Wanted to ask, didn't fancy it dropping down the back of the dash unexpectedly. 
Cheers


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Templar said:


> Does the vent pipe come out with the vent or does it stay in situ somehow ?


I think it is moulded in rather than being a separate pipe.
Takes a big of wiggling to get it out about 1 or 2cm but then it is pretty easy to pull out.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Another one interested.I bought the chrome ball magnet jobie nice and neat but would not stick and stay on at te side of my head unit which was a pity


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you add me to the list please


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Garmin do a sat nav vent mount , it just fits into the fins in the vent so no need to take out vent it works very well in TT, cheap enough aswell but no good for fone


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd be interested in a MK1 one if there's any left..

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just thought of another use for this mount, could attach a gopro or similar. ..great for cruises and saves having a mount stuck to the windscreen.

Put me down for one please.


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

northern_mike said:


> I'd be interested in a MK1 one if there's any left..
> 
> Vorsprung berk Technik


PM'd 



Templar said:


> Just thought of another use for this mount, could attach a gopro or similar. ..great for cruises and saves having a mount stuck to the windscreen.
> 
> Put me down for one please.


Great idea, never considered that :idea: 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> northern_mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in a MK1 one if there's any left..
> ...


It's not an excuse to put the price up though :lol:


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Add me to the list as well, please


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

When you looking at having these manufacturer and shipped out mate ?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Templar said:


> When you looking at having these manufacturer and shipped out mate ?


I would say by the end of March if I get a shift on. Possibly quicker. Will keep this thread updated


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

I was just thinking that something like this would be a good idea. Would it work on any one of the three vents on the dash?

Can you add me to the list please?


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

+1 for a MK2 air-vent mount, definitely interested.

(I've tried the garmin air-vent mount and while it does work it wobbles a bit and I'm concerned about it breaking the air-vent slats)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > When you looking at having these manufacturer and shipped out mate ?
> ...


Supposed one delivered by 13th is a bit optimistic then...got a mini cruise of 6 cars around Wales for that weekend...would've liked to mount the gopro.

P.s what's the mount made of , aluminium ? Thickness ?

Cheers
Jase


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jameseyb said:


> Would it work on any one of the three vents on the dash?


Certainly will, or the one next to your window 



megadgets said:


> +1 for a MK2 air-vent mount, definitely interested.
> 
> (I've tried the garmin air-vent mount and while it does work it wobbles a bit and I'm concerned about it breaking the air-vent slats)


These are pretty sturdy and the main reason for having them rest gently on the dash is to avoid that wobble. No damage to the dash though, they just rest on it 



Templar said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


More than likely not. If I get them into production next week, it'll be at least 10 days after that point. I'm catching up with a mk2 owner near me this week so I'll put the mk1 mount on the vent and see how it holds. You might be able to use a mk1 mount in some capacity.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It was worth asking mate and I'll still have one off you anyway, so no worries there.
I'm just like most enthusiasts on here who's patience is crap...just can't wait for anything..hehe. Besides therll be other cruises and the weather will possibly be pants this early in the year in Wales.
Give me a shout when you're ready :wink:


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> megadgets said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for a MK2 air-vent mount, definitely interested.
> ...


Yep, I get that. I wasn't suggesting your solution would wobble or damage the vent, just that the Garmin one might, so that's going in the bin as soon as poss


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

How big is the mounting surface? I have a tablet cradle with a 3½ inches diameter suction cup.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> How big is the mounting surface? I have a tablet cradle with a 3½ inches diameter suction cup.


Unfortunately, the mounting surface is 65mm so won't be big enough to mount your cradle


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been testing the mount on a local mk2 so should have them going into production by Monday I imagine. Will keep this thread updated


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Excellent news 

_Thread subscribed_


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Prototype done and will go into production tomorrow  Ignore the marks on the mount, they are from bending it with a pair of pliers!


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice! Just what I need


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Great fella, look fwd to them


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Top work.
I'll be having one of those for sure.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can I have mine first please


----------



## FunkyMunky (Jul 6, 2011)

Having seen this first hand I can confirm that the fit round the vent is absolutely spot on - removal of vent and fitting the mount is also very easy - all doable in minutes.

Glad I could help with you getting your design tweaked and finalised


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for your help mate, much appreciated


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Im up for one also! great work!


----------



## corneliusTT (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi

New mk2 owner who would be interested in 2 of the mounts when you start production.

cheers


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

No worries guys, added to the list. I will drop everyone a PM on Tuesday/Wednesday. I expect they will be ready for me on Thursday and then they'll go to be anodised. Hoping to be able to send to you guys towards the end of week commencing 16th March


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Great news, thanks!


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

+ 1


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Can you add me too please!

Great work!


----------



## Noddy3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Presently abroad will you please put me down for two units please? Look forward to my return!! Patrick aka Noddy3


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

I've had a quick look, but what suction mount are people using/ going to use?
Thanks in advance, Carl


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> No worries guys, added to the list. I will drop everyone a PM on Tuesday/Wednesday. I expect they will be ready for me on Thursday and then they'll go to be anodised. Hoping to be able to send to you guys towards the end of week commencing 16th March


Might arrive just in time for the Kent cruise on the 22nd... happy days



cdj3.2 said:


> I've had a quick look, but what suction mount are people using/ going to use?
> Thanks in advance, Carl


Any MK1 owner with some suggestion - know GoPro will be just fine


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

All added to the list 

In terms of a mobile phone holder, I've found this cheap one to be the best... http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1585298007


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Could you put me down for a mk1 please mate


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

nastylasty said:


> Could you put me down for a mk1 please mate


PMd  Mk1 versions are all ready to go


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Collecting the mounts tomorrow, then they're going for anodising and will be ready to dispatch on Wednesday/Thursday next week  Price will stick at the same price as the Mk1 mounts, so £17 for 1 or £30 for 2 

I am going to do one final test fit tomorrow and get some photos of the un-anodised product, then I will drop everyone a PM with payment details. For anyone reading this thread and can't be bothered to scan back through the thread for photo's, this is the test mount...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> Collecting the mounts tomorrow, <snip>


Thanks for the update... look forward to fitting mine. Am I right in thinking it's a simple job to pull the vent out? Do we have to set the outer ring to a specific position first? I'm a noted job-bodger so I've bought some basic trim-removal tools to help so that I can get the vent out without damage hopefully ;-)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

megadgets said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Collecting the mounts tomorrow, <snip>
> ...


Piece of cake  On the mk1 vent, it should be positioned in the up position as such but it didn't seemed to matter too much in the Mk2. Trust me, you cannot bugger it up, it really is very easy


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I've always rotated the bezel to 45degree to remove it boys. Seems to work.
I'll check tomorrow again to see if there IS a correct way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":35dccstd]I've always rotated the bezel to 45degree to remove it boys. Seems to work.
> I'll check tomorrow again to see if there IS a correct way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I have to ask...45° from which starting position, fully on or fully off ?


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

*EDIT:*

I was replying to an earlier post which was deleted. I'm not just posting links randomly, honest. :wink: 
Ignore this, buy direct from Brendanb86 & save him some eBay fees.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Original:*

_Pfffft ... at least use the real deal : http://r.ebay.com/XyFB0G

Hrmmm ... both in Crawley ... I wonder if this is Brendan's missus earning a bit of pin money from the extra quid per unit ? _


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Ordered and paid mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Brendan, you have paypal and pm mate. Thanks


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Brendan.. looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Brendan, just sent you the monies via PayPal - thanks for doing this


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

-:[KM said:


> :-":27sbm701]I've always rotated the bezel to 45degree to remove it boys. Seems to work.
> I'll check tomorrow again to see if there IS a correct way. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I'd also appreciate this, If I can screw it up I will LOL


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Onedesi said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":2key4krc]I've always rotated the bezel to 45degree to remove it boys. Seems to work.
> ...


I checked last night and it doesn't matter to be honest. The cogs underneath the vent that move to change the airflow of the vent do not protrude from the edge of the vent. To be safe, you can just have the vent in the middle position


----------



## corneliusTT (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Brendan

Have paid by paypal for 2 mounts but can't reply to PM as not enough posts yet.

thanks in advance


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks mate, all received


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Paid 4 2 MK2's, cheers


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

Paypal and PM sent - many thanks.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

received with thanks great product highly recommend


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

nastylasty said:


> received with thanks great product highly recommend


Good stuff, glad you're happy with it


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

I sent you the money the other day, but forgot to post on here to say that I had done so. Let me know if you received it.

Cheers!


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

ordered & paid via paypal , thanks !


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jameseyb said:


> I sent you the money the other day, but forgot to post on here to say that I had done so. Let me know if you received it.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate, all received 



tonymar said:


> ordered & paid via paypal , thanks !


Nothing come through yet mate. Did you want to check the PayPal address you sent it to?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Just posting to make sure you got my payment! :wink:


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,
Ordered and paid via Paypal for 1 Air vent mount.
Thanks,
Andrew Bragg


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

Just paypal'd you for MK1 one..

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

northern_mike said:


> Just paypal'd you for MK1 one..
> 
> Vorsprung berk Technik


Thanks mate, all packed and sent 

I think I have PM'd or emailed everyone back so far that has ordered. Apologies if I haven't :-* Just to confirm, here is a list of people who I have received payment from, thanks guys 

kullykang
Kent Andrew
Wax man
cdj3.2
Trackdaybob
Onedesi
Samoa
mr pee
tonymar
kurai.kaze
jameseyb
megadgets
LaztSWE
corneliusTT
-:[KM]:-
kiddy31
Templar
TDI Roadster
Stevo Fife

Will keep the thread updated 8)


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Brendan
Would u supply 1 x Mount MK2 Please and PM ur Paypal Details.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You have PM, Payment made


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Brendan,

I've paid via PayPal, do you know how long it takes for the mount to be delivered?

Cheers

Kully


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate. As per my original PM, the mounts are currently being anodised, I am picking them up tomorrow and they'll be sent via 1st class post


----------



## northern_mike (Feb 2, 2015)

Mine (MK1) arrivedyesterday. Took 30 seconds to fit. Great stuff. Thanks Brendan.

Vorsprung berk Technik


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi mate. As per my original PM, the mounts are currently being anodised, I am picking them up tomorrow and they'll be sent via 1st class post


Still have fingers crossed will arrive Saturday ready for unit testing on the Kent meet Sunday...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

northern_mike said:


> Mine (MK1) arrivedyesterday. Took 30 seconds to fit. Great stuff. Thanks Brendan.
> 
> Vorsprung berk Technik


Great, thanks for letting me know 



Samoa said:


> Still have fingers crossed will arrive Saturday ready for unit testing on the Kent meet Sunday...


Should do mate, first class post so fingers crossed. Cheers


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Payment sent mate.
PMd address.

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks mate, all received


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Posted mounts out to the following people:

kullykang
Kent Andrew
cdj3.2
Trackdaybob
Onedesi
Samoa x 2
mr pee
tonymar
kurai.kaze
jameseyb
megadgets
LaztSWE x 2
corneliusTT x 2
-:[KM]:-
kiddy31
Templar
TDI Roadster
Stevo Fife

Waxman, I need your address please mate.  Should hopefully be with you all tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> Posted mounts out to the following people:
> 
> kullykang
> Kent Andrew
> ...


Wooohooo... Santa TT's coming

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ooo goody bag


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Brendan!


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Great stuff!


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome! Cheers lad!


----------



## Devv_white (Jan 25, 2015)

Brendanb86 said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> > received with thanks great product highly recommend
> ...


Are these laser profiled? If so and your buying them in, drop me a message. I'll be able to supply them a lot cheaper.


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice one mate


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

Mount arrived this morning, looks good, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Mine has arrived this morning as well,many thanks looks great


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Just fitted mine - looks mint.

The bag of Haribo as bonus/packing material was a nice touch. I think this should be the new standard for all mail order deliveries


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Arrived this morning Brendan...many thanks :wink:


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

You'll be glad to know (possibly ...) that these work equally well upside down. Glad Brendan didn't skimp, and gave the back/bottom the same quality finish 

Why, I hear you ask ?

Well, turns out that after a quick trip to the supermarket I found that the satnav I was using on the mount was now too directly in my eyeline and very distracting - rose too far above the line between dash & bottom of windscreen and because it was closer to me naturally takes up more of my field of view.
I have a Garmin variety GPS with the magnetic clip fixing - the arm is relatively tall and can't be lowered, only adjustment is the tilt/angling of the display.

So - fitted the aluminium mount upside down/reversed so it gives a nice convenient horizontal tray/lip *below* the vent. 
Mathematics and geometry being what they are it's at the same 90 degree horizontal plane as normal method.

Works a treat 8)


----------



## kullykang (Feb 16, 2015)

Delivered this morning!! Sweets for breakfast  haha cheers!


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Mine came today also. A very good product! Thanks Brendan!



kurai.kaze said:


> So - fitted the aluminium mount upside down/reversed so it gives a nice convenient horizontal tray/lip *below* the vent.
> Mathematics and geometry being what they are it's at the same 90 degree horizontal plane as normal method.
> 
> Works a treat 8)


Now there's an idea!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Missed the postman who gave out the RED CARD of shame for doing so... :-(


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear they turned up for most of you and you're pleased 



kurai.kaze said:


> So - fitted the aluminium mount upside down/reversed so it gives a nice convenient horizontal tray/lip *below* the vent.
> Mathematics and geometry being what they are it's at the same 90 degree horizontal plane as normal method.
> 
> Works a treat 8)


Nice, never considered this  Will drop you a PM now, would be interested to see some pics


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,
can anyone recommend a decent phone holder that attaches to the mount?
I have a Samsung Galaxy 5s so pretty average size.

cheers
8)


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141585298007?rmvSB=true

this is where i got mine. i actually fitted it to vent near door looks great and i have an s5 as well


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141585298007?rmvSB=true
> 
> this is where i got mine. i actually fitted it to vent near door looks great and i have an s5 as well


cheers bud.
Looks the part.

Steve


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ That one on eBay is the phone holder you see on the first post, does the job nicely


----------



## PointnShoot (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Brendan, A bit late to the party I know, but could I order one please for a MkII?

Thanks


----------



## kurai.kaze (Mar 1, 2015)

Brendanb86 said:


> kurai.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > So - fitted the aluminium mount upside down/reversed so it gives a nice convenient horizontal tray/lip *below* the vent.
> ...


I've sent you a PM with a link to a Google Drive folder with a bunch of full res pics, but here's a couple for the thread  :-



















Haven't decided yet if I can be arsed to re-route the cable from the existing top feed and try and run it through the vent.


----------



## corneliusTT (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Brendan

Received both mounts Saturday......very pleased with them

many thanks


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

Got mine today. Really nice, very professional looking bit of kit! Thank you very much!

I know what I'm going to be doing when I get home...


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the 3rd package... visuals of how it looks (after a slight heavy hand adjustment) in a 2011 A3



















... and of course the TT









Thanks Brendan


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Got mine too Brendan, thanks v much - just got be brave enough to fit it now


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

mine arrived too ! thanks !


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all 



Onedesi said:


> Got mine too Brendan, thanks v much - just got be brave enough to fit it now


You'll be fine, honest! It's a piece of cake


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've eaten my Haribos too...best packaging material I've ever come across


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Templar said:


> I've eaten my Haribos too...best packaging material I've ever come across


I forgot about the Haribos in the excitment of the mount thanks Brendan a nice touch


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

No worries, who doesn't like Haribo eh 8)


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

I wasn't going to mention the Haribo in case other people didn't get any! Now I know I'm not special :lol: Thank you!!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

jameseyb said:


> I wasn't going to mention the Haribo in case other people didn't get any! Now I know I'm not special :lol: Thank you!!!


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the sweeties


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

jameseyb said:


> I wasn't going to mention the Haribo in case other people didn't get any! Now I know I'm not special :lol: Thank you!!!


Not to worry I'm sure we all feel you are special :lol:


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Haribo received with thanks.

Whats with the phone mount thing?

8)

top bloke Brendan.


----------



## megadgets (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't eaten my Haribo. Owing to an unfortunate misunderstanding over some white peanuts and a recent Amazon order I had to forswear eating packaging... or so my Doctor told me.

However, now I know they're safe I'll.... hey! Darn kids, you can't put things down for a minute ;-)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Popped mine on this afternoon..piece of cake :wink: 
ideal for mounting a action cam too.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pic mate, love the RS interior 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Nice pic mate, love the RS interior 8)


Thanks Brendan, only just noticed the 'RS' in the dial peeping through :wink: the mount looks nice and discrete, pleased about that. Thinking about having another one for the drivers side vent and mount a OBD display, or a head up display of some sort if I can find one I like 8)


----------



## corneliusTT (Feb 2, 2015)

Fitted both mine at the weekend, very easy and look good and as a added bonus a really annoying mosquito like buzzing/rattle at certain speeds/ revs has now disappeared from inside the dash. Result !

thanks


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Templar said:


> Thanks Brendan, only just noticed the 'RS' in the dial peeping through :wink: the mount looks nice and discrete, pleased about that. Thinking about having another one for the drivers side vent and mount a OBD display, or a head up display of some sort if I can find one I like 8)


No worries, just let me know 



corneliusTT said:


> Fitted both mine at the weekend, very easy and look good and as a added bonus a really annoying mosquito like buzzing/rattle at certain speeds/ revs has now disappeared from inside the dash. Result !


Ahh, did I not mention that rather neat little rattle killing feature?! It's all part of the service  :lol:


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've got a Note 3 has anyone used this mount with one and if so what mobile phone holder have you used?

Thanks


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Finally got round to fitting mine, I tried it in 3 different vents until I settled on having it upside down on the extreme left hand one.

I can see and reach my Tomtom with ease and it doesn't interfere with the CD slot.

Thanks again Brendan

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Mines upside down in the middle just going to leave it there looks like it belongs in the car excellent bit of kit


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great feedback, thanks guys  Interesting to hear a few of your mounting it upside down, never had thought of that before!


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Just ordered one off your e-bay site its perfect for what I'm planning.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

mcdhibs said:


> Just ordered one off your e-bay site its perfect for what I'm planning.


What you got planned mate?


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Brendanb86 said:


> mcdhibs said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one off your e-bay site its perfect for what I'm planning.
> ...


I have an OEM ipod dock in the glove box going to fit a Bluetooth receiver like this to the dock for streaming music from my phone.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth-Mus ... 3f25b7a6f6

Then run an extension from the cig lighter to sit below the square hole under the ash tray that pops out and run a duel charging cable with a micro and mini usb up to my HTC phone/TomTom (That will be sitting on a holder that can handle both devices stuck to your inverted upside down bracket) so when not in use the cable can be folded into the ashtray space and hidden from view but stay connected and ready when needed. My cig lighter seems to be ignition switched (unlike my old A3) so hopefully no battery drain.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What phone mounts and where did you guys get them from that have fitted nice and secure on these mounting plates ?

Lots of Chinese tat on eBay and fed up looking now..Any suggestions ?

Cheers :wink:


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Templar said:


> What phone mounts and where did you guys get them from that have fitted nice and secure on these mounting plates ?
> 
> Lots of Chinese tat on eBay and fed up looking now..Any suggestions ?
> 
> Cheers :wink:


i used this one and so far it does the job perfectly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141585298007?rmvSB=true


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice one taa...Will have a look at it :wink:


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

nastylasty said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > What phone mounts and where did you guys get them from that have fitted nice and secure on these mounting plates ?
> ...


That's he one I've ordered.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

mcdhibs said:


> Just ordered one off your e-bay site its perfect for what I'm planning.


Thanks Brendan mount arrived yesterday (no haribo's gutted :lol: )will leave you feedback shortly.

Mike


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks mate! Out of all the mounts I packed, one didn't have haribo as my girlfriend ate a pack! :lol: Seems you got that one! Ha!


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Brendanb86 said:


> Thanks mate! Out of all the mounts I packed, one didn't have haribo as my girlfriend ate a pack! :lol: Seems you got that one! Ha!


Just my luck Ha Ha hope she enjoyed them and now feels really guilty (will post a pic once fitted)

Mike


----------



## PointnShoot (Oct 15, 2012)

mcdhibs said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Ok Numpty question time.

I've got one of these from ebay. Questions is how do they mount
I have the bit with the phone holder with a black soft plastic base.

Then there's another base with a red pad on one side and then a clear plastic film on the other. I'm guessing that the red plastic pad is the bit that you stick red pad down onto the vent mount and then the suction bit is the bit with the phone holder bit on it?


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't bother with the red disk as the finish on the bracket is good enough to just stick the bracket straight onto, just peel off the clear plastic, bung it on the bracket them twist the base till it locks and it will hold fast.

Mike


----------



## PointnShoot (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah, with you now, thanks, that's great cheers!


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

PointnShoot said:


> Ah, with you now, thanks, that's great cheers!


No worries


----------



## scwheeler (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Brendan for a very quick turnaround. I had to get the hammer and drill out to fit my Brodit mount but very happy with how it turned out.










Cheers.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking good mate, glad you got it to work in the way you wanted. Thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Video cam mount in situ..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

And with the video cam attached...has a flip up monitor screen to line it up...within easy reach to start/stop record or use the remote.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

With the screen down..


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

I finally plucked up the courage to fit this and it was ..........easy, thanks folks lovely item


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Templar said:


> And with the video cam attached...has a flip up monitor screen to line it up...within easy reach to start/stop record or use the remote.


Nice, love that for long journeys through the country 8)



Onedesi said:


> I finally plucked up the courage to fit this and it was ..........easy, thanks folks lovely item


Good work mate, told you it would be a piece of cake


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm good to go


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, never even thought of mounting two objects on one mount! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Outside the box Brendan, outside the box :wink:


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

Would love to get one of these, but apparently PM's are not enabled for me yet. "I need to participate more". So Bren, could you drop me a line with a quote for this plate including shipping to Finland, thanks!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

dea said:


> Would love to get one of these, but apparently PM's are not enabled for me yet. "I need to participate more". So Bren, could you drop me a line with a quote for this plate including shipping to Finland, thanks!


Sent yesterday buddy, you should receive it within the next week or so


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mods, can this be moved to the Group Buy section please


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Mk2 please  nice work!


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

These still going?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry mate, just seen this. Yes they are, I'll PM you now


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> Sorry mate, just seen this. Yes they are, I'll PM you now


Cheers. Sent. Never asked, is default black or silver?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks mate! Black, never bothered with silver as it wasn't a match for the vent surround so looked odd


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Perfect. Cheers.


----------



## dexter230 (Sep 7, 2014)

Are there any left, looks great.


----------



## cobz (Jun 6, 2015)

These are Awesome! Will drop you a line when my TT arrives!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## cobz (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks mate! Unfortunately I still can't PM back because this forum has the strictest rules I have ever known.

Will let you know anyway! Should be in a TT by the end of next week

Cheers


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you able to do the double vent mount at all? I had the one for the MK1 and loved it.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Afternoon all. I've reduced the price on these to £16 for anyone interested, got another batch of 100 mounts on the way


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick update: I have had more mounts made up. I recall a few people requesting the mount without a bend in as per the pic below (they just need anodising). I only have 3 so please let me know if you'd like one, first come first serve. They'll probably be ready by the end of next week.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello mate.

Do you have any plans for a double vent mount?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate. Very, very unilkey as I'll have to get new drawings done and get a complete batch of minimum 100 manufatured. Demand seems pretty low for the double mount


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Hi mate. Very, very unilkey as I'll have to get new drawings done and get a complete batch of minimum 100 manufatured. Demand seems pretty low for the double mount


Can knock that up on AutoCAD for you quite quickly mate...Do you have a copy of the original drawing..electronic preferably ?


----------



## Sand (Oct 15, 2015)

Are these still available?

would like a couple for my TT RS please - could you PM me details (I'm a newbie!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd like one too for Mk 2 TT please.

Thanks


----------



## draki (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Brendan - me too please - preferably without a bend if you still have some left - as I'm looking to fit a Brodit active holder

thanks very much


----------



## loz7oz (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello, I'd like one with a bend for a mk2 TT please, thanks


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

How easy is it to mount these. Do I just grab the vent and tug ? Is there a pipe needs taken off on the back ?
Just a bit worried about fucking something up. I am not really one to take things apart on my car. Always leave it to the garage.
Got one being delivered tomorrow.

CARLO


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

CarloSalt said:


> How easy is it to mount these. Do I just grab the vent and tug ? Is there a pipe needs taken off on the back ?
> Just a bit worried about fucking something up. I am not really one to take things apart on my car. Always leave it to the garage.
> Got one being delivered tomorrow.
> 
> CARLO


Piece of cake to remove either use your fingers to pull it out or alternatively a couple of plastic trim removal tools to tease it out initially...no pipes to worry about.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Templar said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > How easy is it to mount these. Do I just grab the vent and tug ? Is there a pipe needs taken off on the back ?
> ...


As above, thanks Templar  Piece of cake, no pipes or anything, simply pulls out and slots back in


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

OK Thanks lads. Fitted it yesterday to the centre vent. Preferred it looking symmetrical and doesn't obscure my vision. As you say pulled the vent out. No pipe work comes out with it as the internal pipework is fixed. Another position for my GoPro. Sat Nav is nice and neat on there too. Just need to get a tidy iPhone holder now.

TA


----------



## Sand (Oct 15, 2015)

Brendan - I'm unable to PM you... could you PM me details of how to purchase a couple for my Mk2 TTRS please?

thanks


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sand said:


> Brendan - I'm unable to PM you... could you PM me details of how to purchase a couple for my Mk2 TTRS please?
> 
> thanks


PM'd


----------



## Sand (Oct 15, 2015)

thx


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

My Mk2 TT vent mount arrived and have only just had chance to look at it and install it. Now I have a few questions. There are cut outs on the inner ring which I assumed would lock the mount into place on the OEM vents however they don't they are the wrong shape. The hole is also a bit on the big size so the fit is quiet loose, it causes the ring to stick out more on one side than the other only about 1mm but it is still annoying :? . 
The loose fitting and non locking inner circle allows the mount to have some movement in it. So when I attach my phone to it (OPO) with a small window mount it will lean to one side as I drive and move side to side as I turn which is annoying too :? (I attach the mount with the lip extending on top of the dash). 
Is the mount just supposed to be like this? 
How well does the mount fit for everyone else? 
Other than that it is a great looking mount with great potential  . 
I suppose with enough glue to keep it in place I can sort my problem out :lol: .


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi mate. Sorry, only just seen this. Don't use glue! Honestly it doesn't need it. I've sold over 500 of these and never had any troubles with fitment. I would suggest making sure you've pushed the vent in correctly?


----------



## Geo66 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Brendan. I would like to buy three of your brackets for the mk2, one bent and two flat. Please can you PM me your details as I'm a new member.

Also FYI I work in the CAD dept for an industrial fan manufacturer in Derby and we send out all our sheet metal work to a very good local laser cutter. We work in S275/S355 mild steel and 304/316 stainless from 1.2MM upwards. If you ever want to do a small run or try out a new shape I'm sure the boss wouldn't mind me filling up some gaps on a sheet with your bracket 

Same offer to anyone else that would like to do a little DIY and needs a custom flat metal part. If you can draw it in a common CAD format or give me all critical dimensions then I can pop it into a gap on a job nesting no problem. The boss does everything completely above board so there would have to be paperwork but I'm sure it'd be the cheapest price around as we'd already be doing the job.

-Geo66


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

I would also like a mount???? PPM me with details if your still doing them?


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

R3AP4R said:


> I would also like a mount???? PPM me with details if your still doing them?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fits-Mk2-Audi ... 1635598114


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Geo66 said:


> Hi Brendan. I would like to buy three of your brackets for the mk2, one bent and two flat. Please can you PM me your details as I'm a new member.
> 
> Also FYI I work in the CAD dept for an industrial fan manufacturer in Derby and we send out all our sheet metal work to a very good local laser cutter. We work in S275/S355 mild steel and 304/316 stainless from 1.2MM upwards. If you ever want to do a small run or try out a new shape I'm sure the boss wouldn't mind me filling up some gaps on a sheet with your bracket
> 
> ...


Sounds very useful! Do you do shipping too?

What about painting and bending of metal components? Do you do any CNC for 3d metal components?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Responded to all messages


----------



## Geo66 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Brendanb86, unfortunately I can't respond over PM as I haven't been active enough yet on the forum. I have your ebay link thanks to ldhxvs so I'll place my order today. Please send me your email address if you'd like more details on my offer.

@ldhxvs
We can ship anywhere, we do business internationally but shipping will cost of course. We do our own spray painting or we can send out for powder coat and galvanising. We can bend and roll but we don't have any CNC capacity in house.


----------

